# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  The First Philosophical Question You Recall

## strongvoicesforward

Do you remember the first philosophical question ever put to you?

As for me, I vividly recall it as we took long drives in the country with my father to our farm on the weekends. I was about 8. Invariably he would turn around at some point (usually after we tired of singing songs) and ask:

"Which came first, the chicken or the egg?"
No matter what we answered, he`d play the Devil`s Advocate.

Perhaps this is a biological/physiological question -- but it could also be allegorical to which came first: God or space or time?

Just yesterday I stumbled upon a story that answered the "chicken/egg" question. The answer was the egg.

But, it was the first perplexing question that I recall dealing with that grabbed my attention. 

How about you? Do you recall the first question that seemed to grab your attention that rested on some philosophical point? About how old were you?

----------

